# hey im new but please read im on my second cycle



## sabbath201 (Aug 12, 2007)

ok for starts i used to weigh 127 lbs my dr put me on test patch and i was taking anabolic superdrol( stuff was good) i went up to 145 lbs ooops by the way im 39 5' 10" and so i got my hands on some russain dbol um not realy enuf to do a good cycle but i took 3 a day for a month so now at this time i was on a patch (test) and doing d bols there was no break in doing the superdrols to d bol so all to gether i was brobly on this stuff for 3 months but at the end my dr but me on cyp test 1 cc a week ...ok thats my first kinnda cycle at the end i weight 175 lbs....ps  i forgot to say what i eat ...anything and everything d bols make you hungry all of the time ... 

so that was then , i ended up not working out for 4 months (cause of work) i lost all my weight to 150 i was still doing 1 cc a week ...i started doing 3 cc a week of cyp 2 months ago =600mg cool i also got my hands on anadroll ive been doing 50 mg tuesday ill go up to 75 mg(anadrol hasnt made me hugry), im also doing 1 cc of deca(nandrolona 300) , im almost 3 weeks into deca, ok so my cycle is a little messed up but hey help me , i just got my hand s on tywan d bols (pink) so i just started them 10 mg a day ...... 


3cc of cyp a week
1cc deca a week
75 mg anadrol a day
10mg dbol a day

hepl me with anything  im lost ill do this cycle for  3 months  or longer


----------



## Arnold (Aug 12, 2007)

sabbath201 welcome to IM! 

post your cycle in the Anabolic Forum.


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to IRONMAG.


----------

